# SVN NEWS:  Online booking now available at mystarcentral.com! [+ Resv. rules changes]



## pathways25

You can now book home resort reservations on mystarcentral.com!

It'll be interesting to see how this affects the 9AM rush.


----------



## DeniseM

Interesting...  Must be a "soft" launch.  I wonder if the reservation window opens at midnight Eastern?

***I checked with reservations - yes, it does open at midnight, Eastern.  

You use the BETA search tool, and then the option to reserve comes up - [After you click on the reserve link] this is what the reservation page looks like:



> Check-in - Fri, January 02, 2015
> 
> Check-out - Fri, January 09, 2015
> 7 nights
> 
> Villa 	2 Bedroom Lockoff Villa | Oceanview
> Result ID
> E99Y2Z
> 
> *This villa reservation is being held for: 5:00*
> 
> Home
> Resort
> Usage
> Resort Advisory
> Occupancy
> 8 max
> Adults*
> Children*
> * Required Fields
> 
> Confirm
> 
> I have read and agree to the terms and conditions stated below.
> General Reservations Terms
> 
> Please note that reservations are subject to all terms and conditions applicable to your ownership reservation rules.
> HOA fee disclaimer
> 
> All association assessments and dues must be current to ensure reservations are not cancelled.
> Housekeeping policy
> 
> Your villa will receive a midweek tidy service if you are staying for at least seven nights. If you are staying for more than a week, an additional housekeeping service will be scheduled during the check-in process. Midweek service is not provided for stays less than seven nights. Additional housekeeping services are available for a fee. Additional housekeeping fees will be automatically charged to your villa folio for the second or more reservations (based on transaction date not arrival date) within a single Use Year associated with a single ownership interest.
> Reservations Cancellation Policy
> Effective January 1, 2014
> 
> Starwood Vacation Network reservations may be cancelled by notifying Owner Services by telephone prior to the check-in day of the assigned reservation. Reservations may be cancelled within twenty-four (24) hours of making the reservation without payment of a cancellation fee unless the reservation was made less than sixty (60) days prior to the confirmed arrival date. Reservations made within 60 days prior to arrival will be restricted to reserving within 60 days of arrival, and will receive a 24-hour grace period before penalties are applied
> 
> Reservation cancellations are subject to the following fees:
> »   If cancelled with greater than 60 days prior to arrival there will be no penalty of any kind.
> »   If cancelled between 60 and 8 days prior to arrival you will incur a $50 penalty.
> »   If cancelled between 7 and 0 days prior to arrival you will incur a $75 penalty.
> Early departure
> 
> Should you check out prior to your confirmed departure date, the unused portion of your reservation will be forfeited. StarOptions are not refunded for late arrival or early departure.
> Reservation validity
> 
> We retain official records of reservation transactions, including details about dates of stay and ownership usage. In the event of discrepancies, alterations, modifications or variations between this website and our official records, our official records shall control.
> 
> The Villa Resort Availability Finder is still in BETA. We will continue to make improvements over the coming months by adding new functionality that further enhances your vacation planning experience. Follow our updated features in the "What's New" section.


----------



## Politico

*Online booking now available at mystarcentral.com!*

Per a rep this morning, SVO will also announce shortly the ability to book partial week reservations at 8 months out. In fact, you are able to do that today.


----------



## Pedro

Interesting.  It seems that it also works for other than home resorts as well.  I tried SMV and found availability and went through the reservations screen even though I don't own there.


----------



## pathways25

Pedro said:


> Interesting.  It seems that it also works for other than home resorts as well.  I tried SMV and found availability and went through the reservations screen even though I don't own there.



Interesting, that doesn't work for me.  I can only get the reserve online button if I have an unused week at a resort that I own at.  Everything else just lists the staroptions required and there is no "reserve" button.


----------



## Politico

They are clearly having issues. I can't even see the reserve button for my home resort weeks.




pathways25 said:


> Interesting, that doesn't work for me.  I can only get the reserve online button if I have an unused week at a resort that I own at.  Everything else just lists the staroptions required and there is no "reserve" button.


----------



## pathways25

Politico said:


> They are clearly having issues. I can't even see the reserve button for my home resort weeks.



Are you sure you still have usage available for the use year that you're trying to reserve?  It does a spinning wheel check of availability before showing the reserve button.


----------



## Politico

Yes. It's weird. I can reserve for 2015 without any problem. But if I try and book a December 2014 1 BR week (I own 2 BR lockoff), it tells me my reservation window is in April. 


pathways25 said:


> Are you sure you still have usage available for the use year that you're trying to reserve?  It does a spinning wheel check of availability before showing the reserve button.


----------



## sjsharkie

Seems to be working great for me.  I tried reserving for 2015 home resort and 2014 star options with no issues for the couple things I tried.

-ryan


----------



## pathways25

sjsharkie said:


> Seems to be working great for me.  I tried reserving for 2015 home resort and 2014 star options with no issues for the couple things I tried.
> 
> -ryan



You are able to make reservations online using staroptions (< 8 months)?  Is that at a resort that you own or don't own (or both)?

Hmm.  I can't seem to do that.


----------



## sjsharkie

pathways25 said:


> You are able to make reservations online using staroptions (< 8 months)?  Is that at a resort that you own or don't own (or both)?
> 
> Hmm.  I can't seem to do that.



Check that -- you are right.  I thought the banner at the top would allow me to confirm a reservation (I didn't click on it for fear of actually booking something).  However, I see now it is greyed out.  So it says "Open", but I can't book anything online.

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie

Politico said:


> Per a rep this morning, SVO will also announce shortly the ability to book partial week reservations at 8 months out. In fact, you are able to do that today.



I'm not sure I like this -- now 7+ day reservations are competing with the 1 day and 2 day rezzies.  This would seem to reduce the chance of complete weeks showing up in interval as well.

Maybe I am overthinking this.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM

You don't have to be afraid of booking anything if you click on the link - it just takes you to another page and the terms that you have to agree to, before you actually book.  AND - you can cancel within 24 hours with no penalty.


----------



## VacationForever

Politico said:


> Per a rep this morning, SVO will also announce shortly the ability to book partial week reservations at 8 months out. In fact, you are able to do that today.



I didn't think you can do partial week reservations at 8 month out, online or not.


----------



## DeniseM

sptung said:


> I didn't think you can do partial week reservations at 8 month out, online or not.



When you make the rules.... you can break the rules!  

Remember that Staroptions, and their rules, are NOT deeded rights - we are at the mercy of Starwood when it comes to Staroptions.


----------



## Politico

I agree with you; I'm concerned about competing with the shorter reservations at 8 months out on the phone lines also.  Moreover, I'm concerned with the shorter reservations also blocking reservations days, particularly weekends.



sjsharkie said:


> I'm not sure I like this -- now 7+ day reservations are competing with the 1 day and 2 day rezzies.  This would seem to reduce the chance of complete weeks showing up in interval as well.
> 
> Maybe I am overthinking this.
> 
> -ryan


----------



## VacationForever

DeniseM said:


> When you make the rules.... you can break the rules!
> 
> Remember that Staroptions, and their rules, are NOT deeded rights - we are at the mercy of Starwood when it comes to Staroptions.



:annoyed:


----------



## DeniseM

I just had a thought:  Won't we miss the wonderful "personal service" we used to get when we had to call????


----------



## inlondon20

*MyStarCentral 2014 Updates [merged at this point]*

Was it a surprise to anyone else that, effective today, you can make any reservations you want 0-8 months?  I just made a 5 night reservation for St. John 8 months out.  

Also, you can now make reservations online for your home resort use.


----------



## Politico

Yes, word is trickling out. Hope you didn't "steal" the partial week 3br at WSJ in early April that I have been tracking for months now .  In any event, SVO also tells me 8 month staroptions online reservations will be rolled out. Times 'a changin'.


----------



## inlondon20

Politico said:


> Yes, word is trickling out. Hope you didn't "steal" the partial week 3br at WSJ in early April that I have been tracking for months now .  In any event, SVO also tells me 8 month staroptions online reservations will be rolled out. Times 'a changin'.



Definitely didn't grab the April week.  Hopefully these changes don't make it harder to get the stuff we want.


----------



## Politico

*MyStarCentral 2014 Updates*

There will be some winners and losers. I bet some west coasters will cheer that they can book at 9pm the night before the window opens up and not stay up til midnight like us East Coasters. 

But I truly do worry about the ability to book partial weeks eight months out. That could really tie up a lot of weeks by people who have minimal star options.


----------



## SMHarman

Politico said:


> There will be some winners and losers. I bet some west coasters will cheer that they can book at 9pm the night before the window opens up and not stay up til midnight like us East Coasters.
> 
> But I truly do worry about the ability to book partial weeks eight months out. That could really tie up a lot of weeks by people who have minimal star options.



It will be interesting to see, until now you could book 8+ days on star options at 8 months out so that was leaving a lot of change on the table as it were, for example I booked 8 nights Sa-Su so that would leave a Sa checkin week now with only 6 days use left.
Those could historically be filled at 60 days now can be filled at 8 mo.

With the MSC Availiblity tool it will allow online users to book into the gaps like never before.  Could be good for some of those winter ski destinations as well.


----------



## Ken555

Progress!


----------



## DavidnRobin

OK - what is up? I see nothing new on MSC - what am I missing?

Never mind... I see it under beta resort finder.  I am going to check at 9pm tonite for Sat Jan 3, 2015
(just to test)


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> OK - what is up? I see nothing new on MSC - what am I missing?
> 
> Never mind... I see it under beta resort finder.  I am going to check at 9pm tonite for Sat Jan 3, 2015



In case you missed it:



> I checked with reservations - yes, it does open at midnight, Eastern.
> 
> You use the BETA search tool, and then the option to reserve comes up


----------



## alexadeparis

This is great news. Now we don't have to lose units waiting for the rep to get through with pleasantries before doing a search. I hate being rude, but I want my booking!


----------



## DavidnRobin

So I went to book the week of Jan 3 (Sat) 2015 at WPORV as a Home Resort.
At 8:59pm PST - nothing.
At 9:00pm -  I got in, but didn't continue.  It had a 5 min timer to holding the confirmation.

Now the big question is when the timestamp is issued in comparison to call-in at 6am tomorrow.


----------



## DeniseM

How can there be a question? - 12 midnight is 9 hours earlier than you can call...


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> How can there be a question? - 12 midnight is 9 hours earlier than you can call...



It can easily be a question - as the online reservation process hadn't ended - so no knowledge if there is a middleman (process) - etc...

You going to blindly trust this 'beta' process from Starwood? - or did you forget a ""?


----------



## DeniseM

Are you suggesting that maybe this isn't a real time reservation? 

An easy way to tell is to actually make the reservation, and see what time the confirmation is sent - is it before 9 a.m. or after?

Maybe I will try it tomorrow night, when I can shoot for 9 pm. PST.


----------



## Westin5Star

Suzanne Clark told me 5 years ago that the online reservation system was going to be real time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdb8r

What exactly are people able to book online (and perhaps could you also mention if it's at a resort you own and if you are SVN elite in any way)?  

I can only book a full home resort week online.  No partial weeks anywhere and no Staroptions reservations even at a resort I own (for a full week or a partial week).  I am not elite.  I was able to search and see what was available, and then called in to book a partial week with Staroptions.

It would be nice if SVN would let us know what the parameters of online booking are given it's opening availability to some several hours ahead of others who may have to call in.


----------



## SMHarman

ocdb8r said:


> What exactly are people able to book online (and perhaps could you also mention if it's at a resort you own and if you are SVN elite in any way)?
> 
> I can only book a full home resort week online.  No partial weeks anywhere and no Staroptions reservations even at a resort I own (for a full week or a partial week).  I am not elite.  I was able to search and see what was available, and then called in to book a partial week with Staroptions.
> 
> It would be nice if SVN would let us know what the parameters of online booking are given it's opening availability to some several hours ahead of others who may have to call in.


Online, I can book a home resort week for 2015 use at the moment.
Everything else I can't book on line even though I have unused 2014 SOs (banked from 2013).
I own one Mandatory (bought resale) week in SVO.


----------



## alexadeparis

*I can't book anything either*

The villa finder lets me search but there is not a button to book anything even though the reservation window says it is open. I clicked on reservation details, but it didn't have any other buttons or way to actually confirm the reservation. Tried home resort within 8 months and non home resort. Or am I missing something important? Help please.


----------



## DeniseM

A Home resort reservation *within 8 mos.* is a Staroption exchange - you want a home resort reservation *8-12 mos.* out from check-in.

I searched at my home resort for Jan. 3, 2015.

When I got to the resv. I clicked on RESERVATION details, and then it took me to this page, where I could make the reservation by clicking on RESERVE ONLINE:


----------



## PassionForTravel

After booking it you get a confirmation page. Then when I went back to MSC it shows the reservation. I then got an email about 10 minutes later. This all occured after 6pm Pacific time.

Ian


----------



## DeniseM

12:12 Eastern:  Can't get Jan. 4, 2015 to load yet:



> Sorry, we are experiencing technical errors at this time and are unable to return search results. Please modify your search and try again.



9:48  - no error message, but Jan. 4 still won't load...


----------



## DavidnRobin

PassionForTravel said:


> After booking it you get a confirmation page. Then when I went back to MSC it shows the reservation. I then got an email about 10 minutes later. This all occured after 6pm Pacific time.
> 
> Ian



6PM? For which day?  As I wrote - right before 9PM (12 months plus 9 hours ahead from the standard 6AM call in time) - I got same note as Denise, then at 9PM - I got the second part allowing me to move forward with the reservation.  I didn't continue because I visit WPORV in Sept 2015 - and luckily before I need to make a reservation ASAP - I suspect this will be all worked out (questions answered).


----------



## DeniseM

Finally, at 12:00 midnight, the Jan. 4 inventory opened up - 12 Pacific time!  SURELY they are not going to make West Coast owners wait until 3 hours after East Coast owners to make their reservations!


----------



## mauitraveler

Maybe i's a quirk, but last night at 9:15 p.m. PST, it loaded the inventory for 1/4/15 when i clicked on the box that stated my check-in date was flexible.  It then allowed me to continue to the reservation page.  Maybe, I'll try that tactic again tonight.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DeniseM

Interesting - I must have tried a dozen times between 9:00 pm and midnight.  I guess that's why they did a soft launch - still getting the bugs out of the system!


----------



## vistana101

So I talked to someone from owner services today and they confirmed that you can now book a vacation less than 7 nights from the 8 month mark. They also noted that you can check in on any day of the week. I'm wondering how this will affect the check-in days that are associated with each building at SVO properties.


----------



## Mauiwmn

I played with the online reservation tool a bit tonight.  I could see less then 7 nights at 8 months out at exactly 11pm CST this evening for 9/5/14 arrival.   I could not book these star options reservations online even though the screen showed the nights were available now.

I could not book my home resorts for 1/5/15.  I could however book my home resorts online for Jan 2-3-4 which is Fri-Sat-Sun.  

I believe home resort booking periods remain with Fri-Sat-Sun check ins and you can check in any day at the 8 month mark.  At least this is what I found.

There was some availability at WSJ for 4 and 5 night stays in May and June.

Will be interesting to see what else is coming.  I hope the system works smoothly in all time zones.

Happy New Year!! ����


----------



## Joshadelic

This is just going to be a complete nightmare.


----------



## Henry M.

vistana101 said:


> So I talked to someone from owner services today and they confirmed that you can now book a vacation less than 7 nights from the 8 month mark.



I just finished booking a 1 night stay next August at WPORV. I needed to add an extra night at the beginning of a one week stay that I had booked earlier. I had made reservation on Maui during my home resort period, and will be going from there to Kauai. However, I was a few days late calling for Kauai, and I could only get a Sunday check-in, while my Maui weeks were for Saturday check-ins.

Last year I had been put on a waiting list because the full 8 nights needed to be available before they could change the reservation. I couldn't reserve the one night until 90 days before arrival. I was wait listed both for an extra day on Maui at the end of my stay there, or an extra day on Kauai for an early arrival. 

In this particular case, this change was very beneficial to me. I was able to finalize all my travel arrangements. I don't know how good this will be long term for reservations outside the home resort period. 

When I tried to reserve online a couple of days ago, the system showed the date available, but with low availability and it did not let me actually complete the reservation online. I called a reservation specialist today to make the one day reservation. I got the confirmation e-mail while talking to her on the phone.


----------



## clsmit

*Inconsistent Results*

I have a jillion 2014 options still available and even more 2015 options. The only thing I can find to book online is a week at WKORV for the first week in Jan 2015. Everything else -- less than 8 months at places I own and don't own, full weeks where I own and don't own -- doesn't allow me to reserve. Maybe because it doesn't know what options to pull for my 2014 reservation? When I call I often designate which week to use for my reservation if it's not at a home resort (ie, using any banked ones first). I realize I'm a special use case . Guess they haven't built out that story yet. (Agile joke for those of you IT peeps.)


----------



## YYJMSP

clsmit said:


> I have a jillion 2014 options still available and even more 2015 options. The only thing I can find to book online is a week at WKORV for the first week in Jan 2015. Everything else -- less than 8 months at places I own and don't own, full weeks where I own and don't own -- doesn't allow me to reserve. Maybe because it doesn't know what options to pull for my 2014 reservation? When I call I often designate which week to use for my reservation if it's not at a home resort (ie, using any banked ones first). I realize I'm a special use case . Guess they haven't built out that story yet. (Agile joke for those of you IT peeps.)



Gee, go away for a week, and the world changes 

Hmm, by the same token, wonder if it will deal with weeks that have been converted to SPG points, or traded off to II, etc...


----------



## Mauiwmn

clsmit said:


> I have a jillion 2014 options still available and even more 2015 options. The only thing I can find to book online is a week at WKORV for the first week in Jan 2015. Everything else -- less than 8 months at places I own and don't own, full weeks where I own and don't own -- doesn't allow me to reserve. Maybe because it doesn't know what options to pull for my 2014 reservation? When I call I often designate which week to use for my reservation if it's not at a home resort (ie, using any banked ones first). I realize I'm a special use case . Guess they haven't built out that story yet. (Agile joke for those of you IT peeps.)



I totally agree that this may be an issue.  I have tons of options as well and I always designate which week I want to use for a reservation, be it a home or float reservation.   

How will the new system handle this as well as banked options?

I may be saving a week for a home resort reservation late in the year and the online reservation system may pull those options for a float reservation.  

I hope they have thought through all possible scenarios for those of us that are heavy users in the system.  I foresee many calls to SVN to straighten reservations out.


----------



## jkrischt

vistana101 said:


> So I talked to someone from owner services today and they confirmed that you can now book a vacation less than 7 nights from the 8 month mark. They also noted that you can check in on any day of the week. I'm wondering how this will affect the check-in days that are associated with each building at SVO properties.



I'll add to that.  I was told you can also borrow StarOptions now in the 8 month window.  I just made a reservation borrowing StarOptions from 2015 for a 3 night stay more than 90 days out.  It seems everything and anything goes now in the 8 month window.

I love the idea of being able to check-in on any day of the week now.  It will make getting flights with miles so much easier with that flexability...

Brad


----------



## SMHarman

jkrischt said:


> I'll add to that.  I was told you can also borrow StarOptions now in the 8 month window.  I just made a reservation borrowing StarOptions from 2015 for a 3 night stay more than 90 days out.  It seems everything and anything goes now in the 8 month window.
> 
> I love the idea of being able to check-in on any day of the week now.  It will make getting flights with miles so much easier with that flexability...
> 
> Brad


Did you have to pay your 2015 anticipated MF?


----------



## jkrischt

SMHarman said:


> Did you have to pay your 2015 anticipated MF?



Yep.  That rule unfrotunately still applies.

Brad


----------



## alwysonvac

WooHoo !! received the official email notification

From - https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork...401_SVN_OWNERSHIP101ENHANCEMENTS#enhancements




> Launched in January 2014, the latest Starwood Vacation NetworkSM enhancements to your ownership offer even more flexibility when you travel within our outstanding collection of 19 villa resorts.
> 
> 
> *Check in/out any day of the week in any Season and Villa type*
> 
> *Reserve nightly stays or more using StarOptions.**
> _*Minimum lengths of stay may apply._
> 
> *Borrow StarOptions from the next Use Year to use in the current Use Year.** *
> _** Borrowing StarOptions from a Vacation Ownership Interest (VOI) may relinquish Home Resort Reservation Period for the Use Year borrowed from. All maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with the VOI must be paid at the time of the request for the Use Year being borrowed. All SVN reservation rules apply._







> *8 – 0 MONTHS TO ARRIVAL*
> Use your StarOptions to reserve a vacation for nightly stays or more, checking in any day of the week in any Season and any Villa type at any Starwood villa resort. You may also borrow StarOptions from your next Use Year. Minimum lengths of stay may apply. All SVN reservation rules apply
> 
> 
> *BETWEEN 12 – 8 MONTHS FROM ARRIVAL, NOW YOU CAN:
> Make Home Resort reservations online*.*** Search availability and make a reservation with anytime, anywhere convenience.
> 
> • Search the online Villa Resort Availability Finder for vacations at your Home Resort, 12 – 8 months† before your planned arrival.
> • Select a 7-night stay at your Home Resort with a Friday, Saturday or Sunday arrival, based on your Villa type and Season owned.
> • As with reservations made by phone, online reservations are subject to availability and made on a first-come, first-served basis.
> 
> Once you find a Home Resort vacation you like, reserve it online and receive an email confirmation. Or call Owner Services to assist you. Look for StarOptions reservations online, later in 2014.
> 
> *SVN Owners:* Reserve an available week in your Season and Villa type at your Home Resort 12 – 8** months prior to arrival.
> 
> *Fixed Owners*: Your Week, Villa type and Season at your Home Resort are automatically booked but must be confirmed 12 – 10 months prior to arrival, or your week is released to the floating pool. Sheraton Vistana Resort Courts, Falls, Spas, Palms and Springs Fixed Week Owners must confirm automatic booking 12 – 8** months before vacation arrival date, or the week is release to the floating pool.
> 
> 
> *** *Borrowing StarOptions from a Vacation Ownership Interest (VOI) may relinquish Home Resort Reservation Period for the Use Year borrowed from. All maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with the VOI must be paid at the time of the request for the Use Year being borrowed. All SVN reservation rules apply.
> 
> **** *Reservations using StarOptions within 8 months or less are not yet available online, including for reservations at your Home Resort. All maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with your Starwood Vacation Network VOI must be current at the time of the request for the Use Year being reserved. For Owners who do not pay for SVN membership at Sheraton Vistana Resort, Cascades and Lakes phases; Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort; and Sheraton Broadway Plantation all maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with a Vacation Ownership Interest must be paid at the time of the request for the Use Year being reserved. Like reservations made by phone, online reservations are subject to availability, made on a first-come, first-served basis. Please note that online reservations are not available for those Fixed VOIs not in Starwood Vacation Network at Sheraton Vistana Resort within the Courts, Falls, Palms, Springs and Spas phases, as those week(s) are reserved automatically. Owners at The Westin St. John Resort & Villa, Coral Vista phase, will have access to online reservations starting later in 2014.
> 
> *†* Sheraton Vistana Resort Fixed Owners who do not pay for SVN membership do not have access, as those week(s) are reserved automatically


----------



## alohakevin

*Online reservations [MERGED]*

Looks like you can now make reservs online. Also 8mo or less any day checkin or out, use as many days as you like. Coming soon to a resort near you?


“Online reservation is a great new feature I found extremely easy to use. I*used my smart phone to book and it sent me instant confirmation of our upcoming trip to Maui. I will book all our weeks online from now on.”

— Adam S.
Owner at The Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas

BETWEEN 12*–*8 MONTHS FROM ARRIVAL, NOW YOU CAN:
Make Home Resort reservations online.* Search availability and make a reservation with anytime, anywhere convenience.

Search the online Villa Resort Availability Finder for vacations at your Home Resort, 12*–*8 months† before your planned arrival.
Select a 7-night stay at your Home Resort with a Friday, Saturday or Sunday arrival, based on your Villa type and Season owned.
As with reservations made by phone, online reservations are subject to availability and made on a first-come, first-served basis.
Once you find a Home Resort vacation you like, reserve it online and receive an email confirmation. Or call Owner Services to assist you. Look for StarOptions reservations online, later in 2014.

SVN Owners: Reserve an available week in your Season and Villa type at your Home Resort 12*–*8** months prior to arrival.
Fixed Owners: Your Week, Villa type and Season at your Home Resort are automatically booked but must be confirmed 12*–*10 months prior to arrival, or your week is released to the floating pool. Sheraton Vistana Resort Courts, Falls, Spas, Palms and Springs Fixed Week Owners must confirm automatic booking 12*–*8** months before vacation arrival date, or the week is release to the floating*pool.

Westin St. John Coral Vista Owners will have access to online reservations later in 2014.

*

SEARCH AVAILABILITY

*

* Reservations using StarOptions within 8 months or less are not yet available online, including for reservations at your Home Resort. All maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with your Starwood Vacation Network VOI must be current at the time of the request for the Use Year being reserved. For Owners who do not pay for SVN membership at Sheraton Vistana Resort, Cascades and Lakes phases; Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort; and Sheraton Broadway Plantation all maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with a Vacation Ownership Interest must be paid at the time of the request for the Use Year being reserved. Like reservations made by phone, online reservations are subject to availability, made on a first-come, first-served basis. Please note that online reservations are not available for those Fixed VOIs not in Starwood Vacation Network at Sheraton Vistana Resort within the Courts, Falls, Palms, Springs and Spas phases, as those week(s) are reserved automatically. Owners at The Westin St. John Resort & Villa, Coral Vista phase, will have access to online reservations starting later in 2014.

** Non-SVN Floating VOIs can reserve 12 months or less.

† Sheraton Vistana Resort Fixed Owners who do not pay for SVN membership do not have access, as those week(s) are reserved automatically.

*

UPDATED RESERVATION CANCELLATION POLICY


----------



## alohakevin

Whoops didnt see the first post on 1/2


----------



## Denise L

Hello there,

Just got the SVN email about online reservations and read through this thread.  Wow, things are changing.  Just got back from WDW where there are Magic Bands and legacy Fast Passes are almost ancient history, and now online reservations from Starwood!  I thought it was bad enough getting up at 5:55 AM to be awake to call for my timestamp, but now I have to stay up until midnight Pacific?  Has anyone tried lately at 9:00 PM Pacific and had success?  Is there a timestamp that shows up on your confirmation email?


----------



## DeniseM

It's midnight Eastern - which is 9:00 pm Pacific.

The email has a time of course, but I'm not aware of confirmations every having a time stamp.


----------



## Denise L

DeniseM said:


> It's midnight Eastern - which is 9:00 pm Pacific.
> 
> The email has a time of course, but I'm not aware of confirmations every having a time stamp.



Thanks, Denise !

It's been a long time since I've thought about my SVO weeks.  Usually I just have to think about it one day a year to make the reservation, so now I just have to do it 9 hours earlier than I used to, and online.  

I guess I should start practicing?


----------



## deemarket

*What about lock off reservations?*

When reserving online, do you have the option to split your lock off?  Can you then make a reservation with just one part now and then go back another time and make the other reservation when you find what you want?

I will have to go online and see what the reservation system looks like.


----------



## gregb

*Online Reservation, Time stamp?*

I just got an Email from SVN that the online reservation system is up, and I can reserve my home resort unit 12 months before the visit.  I was just playing with the system and I had a few questions, and hope that someone here has the answers.

When you make a reservation online, what time stamp do you get?

When do they open up the reservations for a particular day?  At midnight one year before, or at 8:00am when the phones open?

We like to split our unit into two weeks, first week in the Studio, following week in the 1 bedroom.  When I make the reservations by phone, they will note this request and automatically reserve the second week when the window opens up.  Is there any way to do that with the online system?

Thanks,
   Greg


----------



## DeniseM

Online reservations opens at 12 midnight Eastern = 9 pm Pacific.

The time stamp is the time the Resv. is made.

No way to make a Resv. at 12 mos. + 1 week online.


----------



## gregb

Denise,

I just tried to make an online reservation for January 11, 2015 at 11:45pm PST on January 10, 2014.  The date was active on the calendar, but when I tried to start the reservation process I got an error message that I could not make the reservation more than 12 months ahead.  I could select and reserve a room for January 10, 2015.  

I waited until Midnight, PST and I was able to start the reservation process for January 11.  So the window seems to open at midnight local time? 

Greg


----------



## tomandrobin

*New SVN Enhancements*

8 months prior to arrival

Reserve nightly stays or more using StarOptions.* 

Check in/out any day of the week in any Season and Villa type. 

Borrow StarOptions from the next Use Year to use in the current Use Year.** 

8-12 months prior to arrival

Make Home Resort reservations online.***


Notes
*Minimum lengths of stay may apply.

**Borrowing StarOptions from a Vacation Ownership Interest (VOI) may relinquish Home Resort Reservation Period for the Use Year borrowed from. All maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with the VOI must be paid at the time of the request for the Use Year being borrowed. All SVN reservation rules apply.

***Reservations using StarOptions within 8 months or less are not yet available online, including for reservations at your Home Resort. All maintenance fees, taxes and fees associated with your Starwood Vacation Network VOI must be current at the time of the request for the Use Year being reserved. Like reservations made by phone, online reservations are subject to availability, made on a first-come, first-served basis. Please note that online reservations are not available for those Fixed Week Owners not participating in Starwood Vacation Network at Sheraton Vistana Resort within the Courts, Falls, Palms, Springs and Spas phases, as those week(s) are reserved automatically. Owners at The Westin St. John Resort & Villa, Coral Vista phase, will ! have access to online reservations later in 2014.


----------



## tomandrobin

*[merged]*

Finally!!

Online reservations at 12 months out! Just did a test search for WKV for January 2015 and it works!


----------



## Politico

See sticky thread up top.


----------



## sjsharkie

gregb said:


> I waited until Midnight, PST and I was able to start the reservation process for January 11.  So the window seems to open at midnight local time?
> 
> Greg



Local time for you or local time for the resort you were booking?

I doubt it would be local time for you as that would give an unfair advantage to east coasters.  However the system is still in beta and people have been reporting inconsistent system workflows from time to time.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM

gregb said:


> Denise,
> 
> I just tried to make an online reservation for January 11, 2015 at 11:45pm PST on January 10, 2014.  The date was active on the calendar, but when I tried to start the reservation process I got an error message that I could not make the reservation more than 12 months ahead.  I could select and reserve a room for January 10, 2015.
> 
> I waited until Midnight, PST and I was able to start the reservation process for January 11.  So the window seems to open at midnight local time?
> 
> Greg



If you browse the posts above, you will see that there have been lots of issues, so my guess is that they are still working the bugs out.

I actually called Starwood and verified that it is SUPPOSED to open at midnight Eastern Time.


----------



## DavidnRobin

sjsharkie said:


> Local time for you or local time for the resort you were booking?
> 
> I doubt it would be local time for you as that would give an unfair advantage to east coasters.  However the system is still in beta and people have been reporting inconsistent system workflows from time to time.
> 
> -ryan



I agree. How would the system know? 
Differentiate between what time-zone the online request is coming from? Highly unlikely - in fact... I will go as far as 'no way' (just change the computer time).  I would suggest that instead of rampant speculation (give it time as it is in beta) - contact SVN by email and ask these specific questions. Probably wiser than spreading potential misinformation that becomes dogma here on TUG (not the 1st time...)

I think the most important confirmation worth knowing is whether the earliest timestamp is now the completed on-line request at midnight (EST) versus calling 9 hours later at 9am EST.  I agree with Denise that this would be hard to manage between the two choices.  However, I do think it unfair to those that can only call-in, and therefore 9 hours behind in time-stamp.

If 12am EST (9pm PST) becomes the new 1st timestamp - I am all for it.   It will be interesting to see how this pans out.  My opinion is that SVN will need to fix this and only allow on-line access in parallel with the 1st call-in time (9am EST) as it will be considered unfair to those with lack of computer abilities.

IMO - not saying that any of this speculation is correct.


----------



## DeniseM

In the 2nd post in this thread, I stated that I already contacted Owner Reservations and they confirmed that reservations is SUPPOSED to open at midnight Eastern.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> In the 2nd post in this thread, I stated that I already contacted Owner Reservations and they confirmed that reservations is SUPPOSED to open at midnight Eastern.



I am not trying to make this an argument. I saw these posts  and think most likely this is the case (for now), but unless in writing - I am skeptical of anything verbally said by OS (experience).  Also, what are they going to do about creating an unfair system for those w/o computers? (they do exist - especially among the elderly)
I do like that us west-coast folks can potentially reserve at 9pm PST - finally one up on the east-coast folks.

I would bet that this will be modified to align with on-line reservations opening at same time as call-in once the roll-out is completed (by 2020...).

Go NINERS!


----------



## DeniseM

Whom do you want to put it in writing that has any credibility?

*I'm not being argumentative either - it's an honest question.  I see so many errors and mis-information from Reps these days, that honestly, they are not reliable.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I have had multiple email contacts (SVP and other high-level managers) within SVO/SVN where I now have it writing what has been said - and they have followed up or followed thru. I find this much more reassuring than what is said to me over the phone from an associate that has no documentation. What is put into writing is much more vetted than verbal communications.  In my experience (professionally) - this is quite common.  I know it is true for me in my profession.

When my next reservations come up (in March for WKV) - I plan to contact OS (by email) if issues concerning my Ownership has not been resolved in regards to on-line reservations.  In the meantime - I will wait for them to address the multiple issues that they are likely dealing with (mentioned here and probably more unforeseen).


----------



## SMHarman

The computer will normalize all times to the computer time which is properly set will regularly check in to an atomic clock time server. 
If you look at email time it is marked with GMT and your computer adjusts the time to your local time. GMT -5 for us on the East Coast. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

Politico said:


> See sticky thread up top.



Ah....Was away on vacation and missed the initial post.

I searched the threads and did not see this posted.

Surprised it was made a sticky already?


----------



## DeniseM

tomandrobin said:


> Ah....Was away on vacation and missed the initial post.
> 
> I searched the threads and did not see this posted.
> 
> Surprised it was made a sticky already?



When ever there is a big news from Starwood, I always make it a sticky.

In a few mos., when it is old news, and we have it all figures out, I will "unstick" it, and add the link to Owner Resources.


----------



## tomandrobin

DeniseM said:


> When there is a big change with Starwood, I always make it a sticky.



Once every 3-5 years..... :rofl:

Its not often that Starwood does something good for owners.


----------



## DeniseM

The last "big" news before this was probably 2 years ago, when they started allowing Staroptions to be banked.

I'm not sure this is all good - that remains to be seen.   

It certainly wan't a smooth launch - I can't figure out why such a big company is so poor with technology.


----------



## Ken555

SMHarman said:


> The computer will normalize all times to the computer time which is properly set will regularly check in to an atomic clock time server.
> If you look at email time it is marked with GMT and your computer adjusts the time to your local time. GMT -5 for us on the East Coast.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



:hysterical: :hysterical:

Now you're making a huge assumption for Starwood. Let's give them credit for finally releasing an online reservation system. But, I have no belief that the exact timestamp of the reservation will be accurate. I've seen too many business systems that should work this way, only to find that some programmer screwed up and it's not reflecting accurate time. If history is any guide, Starwood should not receive the benefit of the doubt in situations like this, but I applaud your humorous addition to this thread.


----------



## gregb

It was my local time (PST).  I will try again tonight to see what happens.  If it won't let me make reservation after 9:00pm PST, I will try advancing my system clock to see if they are using the local computer clock time, instead of a master clock under their control.

Also, I use Google Chrome as my browser.  I may try other browsers to see if that makes a difference.

Greg

PS.  Sorry Denise for starting another thread.  I didn't see this one in the sticky.



sjsharkie said:


> Local time for you or local time for the resort you were booking?
> 
> I doubt it would be local time for you as that would give an unfair advantage to east coasters.  However the system is still in beta and people have been reporting inconsistent system workflows from time to time.
> 
> -ryan


----------



## DeniseM

No biggie - several people have accidentally done the same thing, and I'm just merging them to keep all the info. together.


----------



## SMHarman

Ken555 said:


> :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Now you're making a huge assumption for Starwood. Let's give them credit for finally releasing an online reservation system. But, I have no belief that the exact timestamp of the reservation will be accurate. I've seen too many business systems that should work this way, only to find that some programmer screwed up and it's not reflecting accurate time. If history is any guide, Starwood should not receive the benefit of the doubt in situations like this, but I applaud your humorous addition to this thread.


I'm hysterical!
A database, whatever number of servers it spans needs to be time synced or conflicts will arise. 
I'm glad you have seen these problems but any CRS will need a single clock time. 
The New Beta is a front end to the same database. Ask the Customer Service Reps. 
Nothing has changed in the back end just you can access it 24/7/365 as you don have to go through the call center. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## gregb

Thanks Denise.  You do a great job and I appreciate your efforts.

I was going to try again last night, but then I discovered/remembered that it wouldn't work, since it had already ticked over for the Sunday arrival.  My next chance to try is on Wednesday 1/15/2014 at 9:00pm to reserve a unit on Friday, 1/16/2015.  I have set a reminder for myself.  Hope I remember.

Greg


----------



## waterwiz

For me, the big issue in this change is when will my reservation priority be established.  If I can make the reservation at 9pm PST or even more civil, 7pm HST and establish my priority when the system says the it is done I will be happy.  

Also, does Starwood really use a "timestamp" for prioritizing reservations or do they use the reservation number?  I have gotten the idea from WKORV Owners Services people that the lower the reservation number for the date, the higher the priority.  They don't seem to look at time.  

And often the time on the email is 10-15 minutes after the reservation is made.

So...for anyone who has made a reservation using the new on-line system--Are you getting a reservation number when you complete the reservation?  

Glad I am not planning to make a reservation in the next couple of weeks so maybe the dust will settle a bit on this process.


----------



## DavidnRobin

You mean Owner Services - there is no specific WKORV Owner Services.  In my experience - the sooner (time) I have called - the better my location.  There are confirmation numbers - but they are system wide and not resort specific, but probably sequenced.  I have made back-to-back reservations at the same resort (WKV) - and the confirmation number for the second has increased substantially in a few minutes.

Here is a simple scenerio for all to consider if on-line get in earlier timestamp (or reservation/confirmation number) than folks calling in (and why I suspect they will have to be aligned).

There are only 24 OFD WKORV that exist - with 2 check-in dates (there is no Fri start) - so let's say 12 available for a Sat.  If 12 people get on-line reservations the night before, then at 9am EST (exactly) at opening by phone the following morning - there will be none available because they will have been assigned.  Therefore, no human that can override these preassignments - no matter what the stamp.

It will be interesting.


----------



## gregb

David,  

I agree, it will be interesting.  I expect that SVN will have to adjust some things as users learn how to use the new system.  Let's hope they get all the tweaking done quickly.

Greg


----------



## SMHarman

DavidnRobin said:


> You mean Owner Services - there is no specific WKORV Owner Services.  In my experience - the sooner (time) I have called - the better my location.  There are confirmation numbers - but they are system wide and not resort specific, but probably sequenced.  I have made back-to-back reservations at the same resort (WKV) - and the confirmation number for the second has increased substantially in a few minutes.


If you drop the last digit are they increasing at the same rate?  The last digit could be a control digit.  I have not looked at the numbers enough to see if there is a pattern.
Similarly, they could be using the same GRS as all of Starwood (with timeshare availability as a code not visible to starwood.com customers etc).
That would explain rapidly increasing reservation numbers when the reservations are for any *W branded hotel.



DavidnRobin said:


> Here is a simple scenerio for all to consider if on-line get in earlier timestamp (or reservation/confirmation number) than folks calling in (and why I suspect they will have to be aligned).
> 
> There are only 24 OFD WKORV that exist - with 2 check-in dates (there is no Fri start) - so let's say 12 available for a Sat.  If 12 people get on-line reservations the night before, then at 9am EST (exactly) at opening by phone the following morning - there will be none available because they will have been assigned.  Therefore, no human that can override these preassignments - no matter what the stamp.
> 
> It will be interesting.


I believe that will be the case the online early bird will catch the worm and there will in some instances be nowt left for the 9am caller who did not bother to read their email.  You will also see your reservation email generated and sent out somewhere in the 9 hours before the call center opens.

I pity anyone up against Westin5* he has probably already scripted a booking tool that will monitor against the East Coast midnight on a Network Time Server (SNTP) and then go and snag his booking at milliseconds past midnight while he is doing other things.


----------



## DavidnRobin

gregb said:


> David,
> 
> I agree, it will be interesting.  I expect that SVN will have to adjust some things as users learn how to use the new system.  Let's hope they get all the tweaking done quickly.
> 
> Greg



As I wrote - I believe their only reasonable solution will to align the 1st allowed reservation time between on-line and call-in - and that will be 9am EST (at 12 months).  I would love to reserve on-line at 9pm PST the night before, but I do not see it remaining that way (for reasons discussed).

btw - I also think SVN is reading this thread - or they should be - since we are the best educated users (and manipulators/questioners) of their systems.  I would if I were in charge - free consultation from expert users (what a deal!).


----------



## DavidnRobin

SMHarman said:


> If you drop the last digit are they increasing at the same rate?  The last digit could be a control digit.  I have not looked at the numbers enough to see if there is a pattern.
> Similarly, they could be using the same GRS as all of Starwood (with timeshare availability as a code not visible to starwood.com customers etc).
> That would explain rapidly increasing reservation numbers when the reservations are for any *W branded hotel.
> 
> 
> I believe that will be the case the online early bird will catch the worm and there will in some instances be nowt left for the 9am caller who did not bother to read their email.  You will also see your reservation email generated and sent out somewhere in the 9 hours before the call center opens.
> 
> I pity anyone up against Westin5* he has probably already scripted a booking tool that will monitor against the East Coast midnight on a Network Time Server (SNTP) and then go and snag his booking at milliseconds past midnight while he is doing other things.



That last part about W5* is hilarious - however, I think he is retired and is leaving our fair country because the rich are not getting rich fast enough (W5* that is intended purely as sarcasm and envy... - I wish I had the $$$ to call it quits and move to paradise... but us Scientists are poorly paid).  Still looking forward to our visit in 2015.

Given that - I hope they protect the on-line reservation system like is done standard on many websites (probably not until they get swarmed and shut-down by internet hackers doing it just for yucks - aholes).

The confirmation number does increase with each reservation even between resorts (I have seen this when making/changing reservations. It would be a simple way to determine reservation order - after dealing with those that have fixed weeks, event weeks, and premier owners.


----------



## alwysonvac

*The next SVN enhancement - What's next?*

*Two thumbs up for all of the recent SVN enhancements*
- enhanced reservation systems
- banking and now borrowing  
- ability to check-in/out any day of the week at the 8 month mark
- ability to book any number of nights at the 8 month mark.

The only thing left on my wish list is ability to guarantee a specific room category/view. 
What are your thoughts? What's on your wish list?

For example, Hilton, Marriott and Disney offer a point based system that gives owners the ability to book a specific view/room category. I would like to see guaranteed room category/views at their Maui resorts. I won't mind using extra StarOptions for a guaranteed oceanfront or oceanview room even if that means staying less nights (perhaps 6 instead of 7 nights) via StarOptions. 

Of course, home resort owners should continue to receive priority room assignments  (based on their Villa type and Season) over non-owners when their reservations are made during their home resort booking window. 

Since Starwood recently increased the number of StarOptions for St John, I'm wondering if they're considering their other resorts.


----------



## Westin5Star

DavidnRobin said:


> That last part about W5* is hilarious - however, I think he is retired and is leaving our fair country because the rich are not getting rich fast enough (W5* that is intended purely as sarcasm and envy... - I wish I had the $$$ to call it quits and move to paradise... but us Scientists are poorly paid).  Still looking forward to our visit in 2015.



OK- I am really getting mad now.  How dare Starwood introduce an online reservation system without allowing us the ability to reserve our seat at the swim up bar!  

I actually love the new online reservation system.  I sold the call center in December of 2012.  I was thinking of going in with Ken55555555555 to create a work around for the online reservation system to make sure that we get a rad time stamp. 

P.S.  I love you David- you comment is (sadly) mostly true and I look forward to welcoming you next year in Roatan!


----------



## waterwiz

DavidnRobin said:


> You mean Owner Services - there is no specific WKORV Owner Services.  In my experience - the sooner (time) I have called - the better my location.  There are confirmation numbers - but they are system wide and not resort specific, but probably sequenced.  I have made back-to-back reservations at the same resort (WKV) - and the confirmation number for the second has increased substantially in a few minutes.
> 
> Here is a simple scenerio for all to consider if on-line get in earlier timestamp (or reservation/confirmation number) than folks calling in (and why I suspect they will have to be aligned).
> 
> There are only 24 OFD WKORV that exist - with 2 check-in dates (there is no Fri start) - so let's say 12 available for a Sat.  If 12 people get on-line reservations the night before, then at 9am EST (exactly) at opening by phone the following morning - there will be none available because they will have been assigned.  Therefore, no human that can override these preassignments - no matter what the stamp.
> 
> It will be interesting.



I agree they work for owner services but there are a couple of people in offices back behind the time share waiting area at WKORV.  You can schedule an appointment with them.  Better than talking to someone in Florida I think.

As far as the confirmation number--I think each time a reservation agent confirms a reservation, a number is assigned.  Maybe they are specific to a resort.  But it doesn't really matter as the lowest number for say an OF Center studio on a check in day is the lowest number.  The numbers can still be ranked, they are just not consecutive.

And yes, since the system assigns these numbers for each successive reservation, they will jump by the number of people who have made reservations in the interim.

Your scenario makes sense to me, if a confirmation number is assigned through the online process.  I was hoping someone had completed an on-line reservation and could tell us they did get a confirmation number.  The format is 6 digits and my Jan. 10, 2015 number is around 256750.  So those made this week will be somewhat higher.

And wouldn't it be nice if the process was really transparent so we wouldn't have to guess how it works.


----------



## Ken555

Westin5Star said:


> I was thinking of going in with Ken55555555555 to create a work around for the online reservation system to make sure that we get a rad time stamp.



I would never ever do such a thing. Really. 

(Of course, since I haven't been able to reserve a test unit on the new system yet, it would be hard to automate).


----------



## sjsharkie

DavidnRobin said:


> As I wrote - I believe their only reasonable solution will to align the 1st allowed reservation time between on-line and call-in - and that will be 9am EST (at 12 months).  I would love to reserve on-line at 9pm PST the night before, but I do not see it remaining that way (for reasons discussed).



I disagree with this.  I actually see it as a benefit to SVO by decreasing call volumes at 9AM EST.  And it does move some of the normal peak web server traffic you might see during the daytime to offpeak hours -- since both end users and call center personnel have to leverage the same backend for access to existing reservations (and committing changes/new ones).

No one says that the system has to be fair to everyone.  Other timeshare systems have ways to reserve electronically ahead of other owners due to the electronic window opening up prior to the call center opening.

That being said, we'll just have to wait and see.  I can see them changing the window time because it is inconvenient to some eastern time zone owners.  This would be disappointing as I prefer the midnight eastern window.

-ryan


----------



## gregb

Yes, us Left Coaster's like the Midnight EST time.  Unfortunately, if I need to reserve a second week while I am in Maui, the 7:00pm opening time is inconvenient to eating dinner.  Darn!


----------



## DavidnRobin

sjsharkie said:


> I disagree with this.  I actually see it as a benefit to SVO by decreasing call volumes at 9AM EST.  And it does move some of the normal peak web server traffic you might see during the daytime to offpeak hours -- since both end users and call center personnel have to leverage the same backend for access to existing reservations (and committing changes/new ones).
> 
> No one says that the system has to be fair to everyone.  Other timeshare systems have ways to reserve electronically ahead of other owners due to the electronic window opening up prior to the call center opening.
> 
> That being said, we'll just have to wait and see.  I can see them changing the window time because it is inconvenient to some eastern time zone owners.  This would be disappointing as I prefer the midnight eastern window.
> 
> -ryan



Ryan - I was writing in reference to SVO/SVN making it fair - not that I wanted it to be fair, nor expected it to be so...


----------



## sjsharkie

DavidnRobin said:


> Ryan - I was writing in reference to SVO/SVN making it fair - not that I wanted it to be fair, nor expected it to be so...



I understood that.  My point is that SVO doesn't have to make it fair.  Maybe I'm just so darn tired of waiting up at 5:55AM on a Saturday to call in and make a reservation that I don't want it to change.


----------



## sjsharkie

gregb said:


> Yes, us Left Coaster's like the Midnight EST time.  Unfortunately, if I need to reserve a second week while I am in Maui, the 7:00pm opening time is inconvenient to eating dinner.  Darn!



The solution is to go to Hawaii during the summer time so that your 6PM reservation window opening doesn't interfere with your 7PM dinner time.


----------



## DavidnRobin

sjsharkie said:


> I understood that.  My point is that SVO doesn't have to make it fair.  Maybe I'm just so darn tired of waiting up at 5:55AM on a Saturday to call in and make a reservation that I don't want it to change.



I hate getting up at 5:59am as well - and then dealing with the process as quickly (and nicely) as possible - and hope it stays at 9pm PST. I really only have 2 resorts to get done at 12 months - but location in these are important to me.  But... I am not counting chickens before hatching - and being cautious and realistic.
So selfishly, I want on-line at 9pm and early timestamp - so those are the 2 aspects that concern me:

On-line reservation time (PST) when it comes out of 'beta', and time-stamp (or whatever it is called) that is the earliest.

When it comes to computer systems and SVN/SVO - nothing is assured.  Just opening the owner site on MSC (where the beta on-line entry is located) makes me cringe - as well as the screwy call-in reservation process.

So... color me skeptical (you can tell I am not an optimist - Robin takes care of that)

I get to check it out in March for WKV - w/o stress since I rent these.

I wish it was as good as SPG website.
Just bought JazzFest tickets and using SPs to stay at the W - jazzed


----------



## gregb

At 8:45 pm PST (California) on January 15, I tried to reserve a unit for January 16. The date field of the menu allowed me to select Jan 15, 2015, but not January 16.  At 9:01pm PST (12:01 EST) the date menu allowed the selection of Jan 16, 2015 and I was able to see my resort rooms for reservation. 

So today it looks like it actually is opening up at 12 midnight, EST, or 9:00pm PST.  I didn't have to adjust the computer clock to accomplish this.

Greg


----------



## Westin5Star

Ken555 said:


> I would never ever do such a thing. Really.
> 
> (Of course, since I haven't been able to reserve a test unit on the new system yet, it would be hard to automate).



As a friend, I would never want Ken to do anything unethical or illegal; I'm sorry if my post suggested otherwise.  My suggestion of creating a (techie) workaround was completely related to the reservations at the swim up bar that I suggested.  If we can get this done, I am sure Ken will not have a problem with it :whoopie:

It would be great if we could all get confirmation of the time stamp policy.  Overall, I view this change by Starwood to be a major positive and a long time coming regardless of the time stamp.

So here is my question:  Now that we can reserve online, we will no longer need (or rarely need) phone customer service agents.  This should be a major cost savings.  Will our MFs be reduced next year due to this cost savings?


----------



## Denise L

So on a high demand check-in day at 12 months out at 9:00 PM Pacific, will the servers freeze up due to the demand for reservations?!  Time will tell.  I wish they would have the call center open to also take reservations at the same time.  Then if the website is down, we can call and book instead.  Obviously not going to happen.

Will they soon charge to speak to a human being and make changes?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Exciting...

I decided to see if I could make a HomeResort reservation at WKORV for our OFD studio using the on-line BETA reservation tool.  I did this for Sat. Jan 24 2015 - which would usually be open tomorrow at 6am PST when I normally would have to call (yawn) to get best timestamp - and get that personal service... 

At 8:59pm. PST - only Jan 23 was open, at 9:00pm Jan 24 opened.  I made the reservation - and got a confirmation number.  I checked my email immediately, and a typical reservation confirmation (with same number) came at 9:04pm.  I could have gone quicker, but I was reading the pages leading up to the confirmation.

Quite easy and quick.


----------



## undrpar64

Does anyone know if there is any way to piggyback a series of reservations online after the first one is confirmed?  I am guessing you would need to call the next morning to get this done.  From my past history with *wood the initial timestamp carries over or even improves with the additional reservations.  They are in the system and are processed before the calls on that morning are taken.


----------



## psfcfa

Booked 2 brm. ov lockoff online for WKORV for 2/27/15 at 12:05 am when the system let me at 12:04.  Reservation shows 12:10, and I was just wondering what the pros think of my chances of getting a really good unit.  I usually request floor 5 or 6 in bldg 2 or 3 forward of elevators.
Your opinions?  Mahalo!


----------



## DeniseM

psfcfa said:


> Booked 2 brm. ov lockoff online for WKORV for 2/27/15 at 12:05 am when the system let me at 12:04.  Reservation shows 12:10, and I was just wondering what the pros think of my chances of getting a really good unit.  I usually request floor 5 or 6 in bldg 2 or 3 forward of elevators.
> Your opinions?  Mahalo!



There is a pecking order for views, so it really depends on how full the resort is, and how many Elite Owners with more priority than you have reservations that day.  An early time stamp does put you at or near the top of the heap of other *single week O.V. owners* reserving the same day.

The resort no longer accepts requests that are that specific (floor and forward of elevators.)  But of course, if you put it in online, you weren't speaking to a human who could reject it, but Starwood is going to interpret your request as "a high floor in bldg. 2 or 3."  

Currently, they will only accept a request for a building, and a high or low floor.  You will probably get an emailed response stating that they no longer accept specific location requests.  

But hey - it doesn't hurt to ask!  Good luck!


----------



## psfcfa

Thanks Denise!  Of course I meant 2/28/15, not 2/27...
Have 3 star and will be booking next unit for the following week so will hope for the best!


----------



## ragdoll

DeniseM said:


> It certainly wan't a smooth launch - I can't figure out why such a big company is so poor with technology.



FWIW: There was an ad in Business Week by Accenture, which touted their contract with Starwood Hotels & Resorts to "manage their IT systems end to end." It didn't mention TS units, but it may be the same company.


----------



## SDKath

ragdoll said:


> FWIW: There was an ad in Business Week by Accenture, which touted their contract with Starwood Hotels & Resorts to "manage their IT systems end to end." It didn't mention TS units, but it may be the same company.



Well that is nothing to write home about since the SPG website is about the worst booking engine of any hotel system I have ever seen...


----------



## KACTravels

DeniseM said:


> There is a pecking order for views, so it really depends on how full the resort is, and how many Elite Owners with more priority than you have reservations that day.  An early time stamp does put you at or near the top of the heap of other *single week O.V. owners* reserving the same day.



What is the "pecking order" vs time stamp for preferences?


----------



## DeniseM

Elite multi-week owners are higher up the food chain.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> Elite multi-week owners are higher up the food chain.



For WKORV, WKORVN, and WPORV - this is not accurate - it is much more complicated.

For example - if a 3* (float owner) reserves a single week use for a particular check-in day (e.g.. Sat, Mar15), and gets an earlier timestamp compared to a 5* (float owner) that also reserved a single week (Sat, Mar15).  Their 5* does not trump the 3* for location - the timestamp rules.

It runs like this... Fixed, Event, Ultra Premium, then EY Float, then EOY Float

However, it gets complicated over how the LO villas are broken up, and whether their are multi-week Home-Resort reservations (with multi-week owners naturally having more Elite status and the ability to have multi-week Home-Resort reservations).


----------



## DeniseM

True:  But I am referring to Elite owners with multiple weeks at WKROVN/S.

Also - when it comes to actual view upgrades (ocean view to ocean front) a "Whale" Elite Owner will get the upgrade before a single week owner at the resort.  It's Starwood's policy to "surprise and delight" Elite owners when possible.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> True:  But I am referring to Elite owners with multiple weeks at WKROVN/S.
> 
> Also - when it comes to actual view upgrades (ocean view to ocean front) a "Whale" Elite Owner will get the upgrade before a single week owner at the resort.  It's Starwood's policy to "surprise and delight" Elite owners when possible.



I can extract the rules from the OM if you want.

They certainly may (and do) surprise and delight with a view-category change, but that is a different scenario - and tangental to the question as pecking order for time-stamps.

I have never found (since 2006) someone with a better OFD villa location that was a 'surprise and delight' non-OF owner - or for that matter not among the 100s of discussions I have had with visitors. I have seen people that got bumped in view catagory (e.g. OV to low floor OF).  No doubt it occurs where a 'whale' gets bumped to a better view category, but they are not bumping Home-Resort Owners in location based on time-stamp.  They may get bumped from IV to OV or OF, but not above those Home-Resort Owners in that view-catagory.  I believe that was the question - it is not true that an 5* will be above a 3* in pecking order for the Home-Resort owned view category.


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> it is not true that an 5* will be above a 3* in pecking order for the Home-Resort owned view category.



I think they do - I should start tracking it so we have some stats to look at.


----------



## LisaRex

DeniseM said:


> I think they do - I should start tracking it so we have some stats to look at.



I thought time stamp determined home resort priority views?


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaRex said:


> I thought time stamp determined home resort priority views?



It primarily does (outside of nuances regarding villa configuration, and fitting the puzzles together) - all evidence I have observed seems to hold up to that.  Certainly, there have been reports of view upgrades (surprise and delight), but when it is within a view level - I have seen no reports to the contrary.

If I were to be put on a floor lower than 5th - when I have a great time-stamp (as I always do) and it was not a special event week - there would be hell to pay - BUT, this has not happened.  I did end up on the 4th floor of Building 2 once, but I had put in a special request for a pool view in B2.

In my experience - everyone I know with a early timestamp ended up in a location they expected.  I would have to see evidence likewise.  If DM can find  'Elite whales' that counter this - I would like to hear the proof (or circumstances).

I know on FlyerTalk that the seemingly endless privileged Plats give bad reviews to WKORV and WKORVN (and WPORV) because they do not get their butts wiped and powdered - and prefer to stay at the hotels.

However, Elites own multiple weeks, and therefore can make multiple week reservations - and it is clear in the WKORV/N and WPORV OMs that multi-week reservations is considered.


----------



## suzannesimon

*Online Star Options Reservations*

Hooray!  We can now book online for any of the Starwood resorts.


----------



## pathways25

*Online booking with StarOptions now available at mystarcentral.com!*

You can now book StarOption reservations on mystarcentral.com!  No borrowing yet, though...


----------



## sjsharkie

This is great news.  Unfortunate about borrowing though -- but I suppose this is a bit more complex to implement since they need to verify future mfs have been paid.

-ryan


----------



## DavidnRobin

YouTube Video for on-line SVO/SVN reservations.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqwwDAfEPAg


----------



## SMHarman

sjsharkie said:


> This is great news.  Unfortunate about borrowing though -- but I suppose this is a bit more complex to implement since they need to verify future mfs have been paid.
> 
> -ryan



I would think the solution would be to take the booking and then follow up with the need to pay those MF or have the booking cancelled.

A borrowed and unpaid report can't be that hard for Accenture to create.


----------



## YYJMSP

SMHarman said:


> I would think the solution would be to take the booking and then follow up with the need to pay those MF or have the booking cancelled.
> 
> A borrowed and unpaid report can't be that hard for Accenture to create.



But that would mean inventory that is "held" while the reservation is "pending", effectively locking it out for those who already their ducks in a row, and are ready/able to secure the booking.

An online system that let you choose which qualifying week to prepay the MFs for at the time of the booking would make more sense.

I can see another potential problem, one for those who convert to SPG points.  I'm sure it will require a call in to sort out which SOs were used from which week to make a SO booking, so that whole unit/weeks are left for conversion.


----------



## BradC

Here's something I didn't know:  some resorts have minimum-stay requirements.

If you plug in a request for a 1-day reservation at WLR anytime in the first week of January, you get a message stating:  *Search Tip: The resort you selected has a minimum stay restriction during the requested timeframe. Please contact Owner Services for more information.*


----------



## Quiding

Might be a stupid question.. But when will the availability come up on the webpage? At 09:00 so the phones get the same possibility to book or is it at midnight so the internet has an advantage?


----------



## okwiater

Quiding said:


> Might be a stupid question.. But when will the availability come up on the webpage? At 09:00 so the phones get the same possibility to book or is it at midnight so the internet has an advantage?


According to the e-mail announcement, midnight EST is when the window opens.


----------



## DeniseM

Quiding said:


> Might be a stupid question.. But when will the availability come up on the webpage? At 09:00 so the phones get the same possibility to book or is it at midnight so the internet has an advantage?



It's midnight Eastern for home resort reservations, so this should be the same.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> It's midnight Eastern for home resort reservations, so this should be the same.



And even better - 9PM PST !!!
No more having to call at 6AM 

The next question is whether the page refreshes it self - or do you continuous have to refresh? (like trying to buy a popular ticket)

I am assuming continuously refresh. I am preparing for a high-season HomeResort reservation of our OFD at WKORV. I think I will check it out.


----------



## mjm1

This is good news. I will have to check it out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> And even better - 9PM PST !!!
> No more having to call at 6AM
> 
> The next question is whether the page refreshes it self - or do you continuous have to refresh? (like trying to buy a popular ticket)
> 
> I am assuming continuously refresh. I am preparing for a high-season HomeResort reservation of our OFD at WKORV. I think I will check it out.



I think you have to refresh.


----------



## Denise L

DavidnRobin said:


> And even better - 9PM PST !!!
> No more having to call at 6AM
> 
> The next question is whether the page refreshes it self - or do you continuous have to refresh? (like trying to buy a popular ticket)
> 
> I am assuming continuously refresh. I am preparing for a high-season HomeResort reservation of our OFD at WKORV. I think I will check it out.



I'm curious to find out how your booking goes for a high demand OFD week!  I used to want to own an OFD but was worried about availability.  Given that we are still chained to the school holidays, there isn't any flexibility in our travel dates  so OV will have to do, for now.  Good luck!


----------



## MON2REY

Will the system allow you to load the requested information at, say, 8:50 pm PDT and then punch the Reservation button at 9:00 or can you only start the process at 9:00 (for home resort at exactly 12 months out)?


----------



## okwiater

MON2REY said:


> Will the system allow you to load the requested information at, say, 8:50 pm PDT and then punch the Reservation button at 9:00 or can you only start the process at 9:00 (for home resort at exactly 12 months out)?


You can only start the process at midnight. The search results won't present a button allowing you to reserve until the booking window has opened.


----------



## mindy35

I did find one hitch to this process. 

If you are borrowing from next years star options by pre-paying your MF's, you are unable to make your reservation online at 12am ET. You must wait until you can get a live person on the phone in the am to override your yearly balance. 

Even when you set it all up to be "on the ready" a week beforehand.


----------



## Denise L

DeniseM said:


> There is a pecking order for views, so it really depends on how full the resort is, and how many Elite Owners with more priority than you have reservations that day.  An early time stamp does put you at or near the top of the heap of other *single week O.V. owners* reserving the same day.
> 
> The resort no longer accepts requests that are that specific (floor and forward of elevators.)  But of course, if you put it in online, you weren't speaking to a human who could reject it, but Starwood is going to interpret your request as "a high floor in bldg. 2 or 3."
> 
> Currently, they will only accept a request for a building, and a high or low floor.  You will probably get an emailed response stating that they no longer accept specific location requests.
> 
> But hey - it doesn't hurt to ask!  Good luck!



Do you recommend that I call to make building/floor requests?  I did not see anything online when I was booking, but I was in a hurry to get a timestamp.


----------



## DeniseM

Denise L said:


> Do you recommend that I call to make building/floor requests?  I did not see anything online when I was booking, but I was in a hurry to get a timestamp.



I don't - I hate to call - I do it online-

Log into your Acct. and the Resv. will pop up on the main page with an "Available Actions" button:

Available Actions > Add Special Requests > (scroll down to bottom box, skip everything else)  > enter special requests > Submit Request

OR - you can use the "Live Help" function.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Not sure, but I think I may have found a 'bug' in the on-line reservation system on MSC.
I had already booked my 2 weeks (HomeResort) at WKV, and was going to cancel my SB week reservation, and re-book in March.

When I went on-line (to check HomeResort availability in March), it was allowing me to make another HomeResort at WKV (at least the option came up).  I didn't follow-through to see if it would actually book a 3rd HomeResort reservation at WKV since I am not looking to (I only own 2 weeks at WKV), but interesting that it came up as an option.


----------



## Denise L

DeniseM said:


> I don't - I hate to call - I do it online-
> 
> Log into your Acct. and the Resv. will pop up on the main page with an "Available Actions" button:
> 
> Available Actions > Add Special Requests > (scroll down to bottom box, skip everything else)  > enter special requests > Submit Request
> 
> OR - you can use the "Live Help" function.



Thanks, Denise.  I am the opposite, normally.  I like to call and don't like online. BUT, it seems that I should get with the program and make the request online. Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Not sure, but I think I may have found a 'bug' in the on-line reservation system on MSC.
> I had already booked my 2 weeks (HomeResort) at WKV, and was going to cancel my SB week reservation, and re-book in March.
> 
> When I went on-line (to check HomeResort availability in March), it was allowing me to make another HomeResort at WKV (at least the option came up).  I didn't follow-through to see if it would actually book a 3rd HomeResort reservation at WKV since I am not looking to (I only own 2 weeks at WKV), but interesting that it came up as an option.



Decided to check out (as above) - it allowed me to choose the HomeResort week, but after continuing it stated to call OS.


----------



## ajb116

I spoke to OS today and they mentioned that you can only book this years points in this year. So if I want to book Christmas week and need to borrow against next years options...you have to call! I hate the 9 hour lag!


----------



## ragdoll

*How to use web reservation for 2 separate weeks?*

We have 2 individual owner weeks at the same resort and we usually use them at different times of the year. I want to make a res now for next year but use only one of the weeks. How will the system know which week I want to use for my reservation?


----------



## LisaRex

ragdoll said:


> We have 2 individual owner weeks at the same resort and we usually use them at different times of the year. I want to make a res now for next year but use only one of the weeks. How will the system know which week I want to use for my reservation?



It does list which weeks it is applying.  I have a lockoff and it listed each side separately.   I didn't have any excess SOs after my reservation, so I don't know if you're given the option to select another week.   

The biggest downside, IMO, is that it doesn't let you instantly cancel reservations online.  You can do it via an MSC request, but I was afraid to use it because I didn't have faith that it would be completed quickly.  Most of my MSC requests take days to get answered, and I didn't want to lose my original reservation. So I waited until the reservation line opened at 9am and did both transactions back to back.


----------



## MON2REY

*Home Resort >7 days at 12 mos out*

If I want to stay in the one bedroom side of the lockoff for 11 nights, can I book all 11 nights at the 12 month mark?  I would be using the staroption value of the studio and convert those options into the equalivent of 4 days in the one bedroom side.  Or can I only book the 7 days at 12 months and add the 4 days at 8 months?  Or is there another way to accomplish my goal of staying 11 consecutive nights in the one bedroom side of the lockoff without losing our view or having to change rooms?


----------



## LisaRex

MON2REY said:


> If I want to stay in the one bedroom side of the lockoff for 11 nights, can I book all 11 nights at the 12 month mark?  I would be using the staroption value of the studio and convert those options into the equalivent of 4 days in the one bedroom side.  Or can I only book the 7 days at 12 months and add the 4 days at 8 months?  Or is there another way to accomplish my goal of staying 11 consecutive nights in the one bedroom side of the lockoff without losing our view or having to change rooms?



No.  You can only book exactly what you own, in the season that you own, during the Home Resort Priority period.  Since you'll be converting to SOs, you'll have to wait until the 8 month period to book those 4 nights.


----------



## suzannesimon

But you can book a lock off of your own week at 12 months?  And the rest of it at 8 months?


----------



## LisaRex

suzannesimon said:


> But you can book a lock off of your own week at 12 months?  And the rest of it at 8 months?



Yes, you can book one side at 12 months, then convert the other side to SOs and book the remaining days at 8 months out.  Three major downsides to this:

1) There's no guarantee that the extra days will be available at 8 months out.
2) Since it'll be two separate reservations, you'll probably have to change rooms, even if it's the same size unit.
3) You'll lose any view that you paid for on those extra days.


----------



## DeniseM

ALL reservations made at 8-0 mos. from check-in are Staroption (floating) reservations, even at your home resort.  

To get your deeded unit type, you must make the Resv. from 12-8 mos. before check-in.


----------



## ragdoll

ragdoll said:


> We have 2 individual owner weeks at the same resort and we usually use them at different times of the year. I want to make a res now for next year but use only one of the weeks. How will the system know which week I want to use for my reservation?





LisaRex said:


> It does list which weeks it is applying.  I have a lockoff and it listed each side separately.   I didn't have any excess SOs after my reservation, so I don't know if you're given the option to select another week.
> 
> The biggest downside, IMO, is that it doesn't let you instantly cancel reservations online.  You can do it via an MSC request, but I was afraid to use it because I didn't have faith that it would be completed quickly.  Most of my MSC requests take days to get answered, and I didn't want to lose my original reservation. So I waited until the reservation line opened at 9am and did both transactions back to back.



That solution does not work when you have 2 separate ownership weeks (one with staroptions and one without staroptions) at the same resort and you are trying to reserve one of those weeks. The system does not differentiate between the weeks and makes a random reservation using one of the weeks, but not necessarily the ownership you wanted to use. I am referring to developer week vs resale week at the same resort. I had to call Owner Services to straighten this out and we discovered that the system is not yet set up to allow you to select your week in this case. They are only set up to allow you to select a specific week if you own at different resorts. She suggested I make 2 reservations (one for each ownership week) and cancel the one I don't want to use. Eventually we will be able to choose weeks automatically online for whatever ownership we have.


----------



## LisaRex

Word of caution:  The online reservation system is having some glitches.  I had a confirmed SO reservation at WSJ for 1/17-1/24.  I checked the Online reservation system and it showed 3 units available from 1/31-2/7.  It very clearly stated on all 3 reservations that it was for 7 nights. So I decided to switch to those dates. 

I called the Reservation line at exactly 8:59am and got right through.  However, the reservationist was not able to find those dates. I kept refreshing and the dates were still available.  She asked me if I wanted to cancel my current reservation and try to complete it online, and I said yes because there were 3 units, and I thought that surely I'd be able to complete one of them. 

Nope. When I clicked on the button to reserve the week, it switched from "Complete this Reservation" to "Call Starwood Reservations."  

Yikes. Even after I supplied the CSR with the code listed on the reservations, nothing turned up on her end.  After a bit of investigating, it turns out that there were only 4 nights available, which is why she couldn't see them on her end.  The screen that indicated 3 different units available for 1/31-2/7/15 for 7 nights was mistaken. 

Luckily, she was able to grab my initial reservation again or I'd have been S.O.L.  

If you have enough SOs remaining to book a reservation, you won't ever run into this situation.  I only had enough to book the one, and my original reservation used these, so in order to book another week, I'd have to cancel the original one.  That comes with a risk, especially if there's misleading information on the Online booking tool. 

Just a watchout so that someone doesn't lose a valuable reservation.


----------



## patsfan

*WSJ online booking blocked?*

Are online reservations blocked for WSJ?  I've seen availability (within 8 months) but when I click on the "more information" button it says "call for assistance" with my reservation, where the same dates for other resorts it will bring me to the "reserve your villa" button.


----------



## SMHarman

I'm finding the same. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

LisaRex said:


> Word of caution:  The online reservation system is having some glitches.  I had a confirmed SO reservation at WSJ for 1/17-1/24.  I checked the Online reservation system and it showed 3 units available from 1/31-2/7.  It very clearly stated on all 3 reservations that it was for 7 nights. So I decided to switch to those dates.
> 
> I called the Reservation line at exactly 8:59am and got right through.  However, the reservationist was not able to find those dates. I kept refreshing and the dates were still available.  She asked me if I wanted to cancel my current reservation and try to complete it online, and I said yes because there were 3 units, and I thought that surely I'd be able to complete one of them.
> 
> Nope. When I clicked on the button to reserve the week, it switched from "Complete this Reservation" to "Call Starwood Reservations."
> 
> If you have enough SOs remaining to book a reservation, you won't ever run into this situation.  I only had enough to book the one, and my original reservation used these, so in order to book another week, I'd have to cancel the original one.  That comes with a risk, especially if there's misleading information on the Online booking tool.
> 
> Just a watchout so that someone doesn't lose a valuable reservation.



Are you both seeing these always available 2BR units?

Enough SO still gets call for assistance. 

Seems a bug in how it is joining nights to make weeks. I managed to get to a book for a single day and a 4 day (did not book) so it does allow completion online at WSJ, just not on these two 2BR. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

patsfan said:


> Are online reservations blocked for WSJ?  I've seen availability (within 8 months) but when I click on the "more information" button it says "call for assistance" with my reservation, where the same dates for other resorts it will bring me to the "reserve your villa" button.



Are the other resorts the same number of StarOptions as WSJ? And are you a multi-week owner or have banked options? I've seen the online system require me to call when there is ambiguity about which "bucket" of options to use to complete the reservation.


----------



## SMHarman

okwiater said:


> Are the other resorts the same number of StarOptions as WSJ? And are you a multi-week owner or have banked options? I've seen the online system require me to call when there is ambiguity about which "bucket" of options to use to complete the reservation.



Similar numbers and all over 148100. 
For eexample I can book the 196k point 3br at HRA or 10 days at WPORV but not WSJ. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex

patsfan said:


> Are online reservations blocked for WSJ?  I've seen availability (within 8 months) but when I click on the "more information" button it says "call for assistance" with my reservation, where the same dates for other resorts it will bring me to the "reserve your villa" button.



This is what happened to me as well.   It showed 3 villas available for 7 nights.  However, when I called, the reservationist said that she was not able to see 7 day availability on her end, but rather only 3 or 4 nights.  When I gave her the code, she was still unable to find it.  

When she canceled my original reservation, which allowed me to use my SOs to book online, when I clicked to reserve it, it switched to "Call for assistance."  

So I don't believe there ever was availability, but that there's a glitch in the system.


----------



## patsfan

I called this morning.  There is no availability on the dates showing availability online for WSJ (at least the Feb dates I was looking at). Looks like a glitch in the system, but just for WSJ -- I can click to reserve other resorts on the same dates and at similar StarOptions cost.


----------



## jkrischt

LisaRex said:


> This is what happened to me as well.   It showed 3 villas available for 7 nights.  However, when I called, the reservationist said that she was not able to see 7 day availability on her end, but rather only 3 or 4 nights.  When I gave her the code, she was still unable to find it.
> 
> When she canceled my original reservation, which allowed me to use my SOs to book online, when I clicked to reserve it, it switched to "Call for assistance."
> 
> So I don't believe there ever was availability, but that there's a glitch in the system.



Same exact thing just happened to me except I had a totally different experience.  I did not cancel anything first because I was worried it was a glitch.  There was an impossible Sheraton Steamboat ski week avaialble that sat out there all morning.  I was amazed to see this, but needed to clear the switch from Westin Riverfront with the people going with us to this new place.  By the time they got back to me I wasn't able to call until 10ish.

I called and the nice lady said she did not see it on her side.  But she wasn't going to end it there for me.  She tried the online reservation too and she saw the week just as I did.  So she had to e-mail (I thought was weird she couldn't reach out directly) the availbility team to see if it was truly available.  She was suppose to call me back with the outcome.  She never did call back, but I magically got 2 e-mails about two hours later stating my reservation at Westin Riverfront was canceled and there was a new one at Sheraton Steamboat.

Needless to say I'm thrilled with the glitch.  I have to imagine other people tried to book that week or called and the person on the phone just told them it was not available.  Since the person I called took the extra step, I got the week.

After reading everyone's comments...I wonder if there was something like a 3 day reservation available and another 4 day which needed to be combined?  Maybe some extra days needing to be combined were outside the 8 month window?  I was booking exactly 8 months out...  Just guessing, but whatever I got the week!

Brad


----------



## Ken555

Reserved online recently and am quite pleased with the process. As stated elsewhere IIRC, it only offered me to pay via my banked options while I would have preferred a choice between banked options and next years options.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaRex

FYI, it appears you can cancel SO reservations online from 61 days out. At least that's what the pop-up said when I went to the Villa Finder today.  That's great news!


----------



## DeniseM

You have been able to do this for awhile, so I'm not sure why the new popup.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> Reserved online recently and am quite pleased with the process. As stated elsewhere IIRC, it only offered me to pay via my banked options while I would have preferred a choice between banked options and next years options.



I have really liked the on-line booking (so far) - going to make another on tonight.

In a few weeks, I will be able to check out if on-line has a positive (or negative) affect on location priority as it is my 1st reservation made on-line (at 9PM PST - the night before phone reservations open) - interesting to see what happens.  My reservation has a time-stamp of 9:06pm PST, and I will be taken it with me.


----------



## Ken555

DavidnRobin said:


> I have really liked the on-line booking (so far) - going to make another on tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> In a few weeks, I will be able to check out if on-line has a positive (or negative) affect on location priority as it is my 1st reservation made on-line (at 9PM PST - the night before phone reservations open) - interesting to see what happens.  My reservation has a time-stamp of 9:06pm PST, and I will be taken it with me.




I'm sure all the great locations were gone by 9:01. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> I'm sure all the great locations were gone by 9:01.



In that case - I am golden.


----------



## LisaRex

DeniseM said:


> You have been able to do this for awhile, so I'm not sure why the new popup.



I'm hoping it's not the "cancel your reservation" thing where it just sends a message and it takes them several days to actually do it. 

I had that happen earlier this month when I made 2 reservations at WKV. My travel companions backed out, so I had to call and cancel one reservation.    I needed those SOs for another reservation, so I was surprised when 2 days later, they still hadn't completed it.  So I called in.  I told them that I'd already requested it to be canceled via the online tool, and to make sure to communicate to whoever was supposed to handle the online cancellations that they'd already completed it for me.  The CSR assured me that they would send a note to that team. 

A day later, I got a msg that my reservation request had been processed and my reservation had been canceled. Yup, they canceled the one I wanted to keep.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I had to use the cancel reservation and it worked.  I mistakenly reserved the 2Bd LO, instead of the 1Bd side (1-year out) - luckily I could cancel and rebook right away.


----------



## Henry M.

I had some issues rearranging some reservations last week. I had made some home resort reservations in early 2015 that I needed to shift to August. I called, and the agent cancelled the appropriate reservations. I later went online, and found the availability I wanted, but when I went to reserve, I kept getting an error message that I needed to own the appropriate week to make the reservation.

Apparently what happened (twice, two different agents) was that I immediately got my Staroptions back, but the agent had to manually do an extra step to reinstate the ownership week so I could make a home resort reservation. Without that step, the system thought I only had Staroptions that could reserve less than 8 months before the check-in date. 

Another issue that happened with my reservations early in the year is that I reserved a 2BR at WKORV at less than 8 months in. For some reason, when I originally reserved (on the phone, with an agent), they took the Staroptions from the 1BR at WKORV, and the other from a Studio at WKORV-N. I only noticed this because I went to make a home resort reservation, and the system was saying I didn't have a 2BR to reserve during my home resort period. I had to cancel the reservation to get all the right units back to reserve what I wanted. I needed to cancel anyhow, because my plans had changed, but it would have been upsetting if I had lost my room due to the mix and match of Staroptions that they did, unbeknownst to me.


----------



## YYJMSP

emuyshondt said:


> Another issue that happened with my reservations early in the year is that I reserved a 2BR at WKORV at less than 8 months in. For some reason, when I originally reserved (on the phone, with an agent), they took the Staroptions from the 1BR at WKORV, and the other from a Studio at WKORV-N. I only noticed this because I went to make a home resort reservation, and the system was saying I didn't have a 2BR to reserve during my home resort period. I had to cancel the reservation to get all the right units back to reserve what I wanted. I needed to cancel anyhow, because my plans had changed, but it would have been upsetting if I had lost my room due to the mix and match of Staroptions that they did, unbeknownst to me.



I've had the same happen to me with phone bookings in the past, so I started making sure I clearly and repeatedly said which unit(s) to use the SOs from when making the reservation.  No problems since.

Will have to see how it works for the online bookings when I make my first SO bookings in Oct for next summer -- I'm sure they'll use the wrong one's, as I know at least one of our bookings works best if a specific combination of SOs from halves of 3 different units is used (least wasted SOs to come up with the magic weird number for 10 nights).  I bet there will be phone follow-ups to get that one right...


----------



## Henry M.

I just cancelled a booking for a July week I had, using MyStarCentral. It specifically said it was restoring my week.

I then made a reservation for April (less than 8 months out), and it told me which specific weeks it was pulling the StarOptions from. I only had the one week left. I don't know if it might give you an option if you had several weeks to choose from. 

It also gave me a warning that I would not be able to get the week I own back when I accepted the reservation. I'm not sure what that means. Of course my reservation is not for the view I own, since at 8 months it becomes a StarOption reservation. What it seems to be saying, though, is that if I cancel this StarOption reservation, I will not get the weeks back for a reservation within my Home Resort Period. I'll give them a call when I get a chance.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> I had to use the cancel reservation and it worked.  I mistakenly reserved the 2Bd LO, instead of the 1Bd side (1-year out) - luckily I could cancel and rebook right away.



The feature to cancel using the on-line booking tool was just made available, and worked fine.  If you have something complicated (out of norm), then you will need to call OS and (as always) make sure the Rep has made the correct changes/modifications.

Next... soon I get to see if making an online reservation before the call-center opens translates to a better villa location compared to calling Owner Services 9 hours later.
{fingers crossed}


----------



## oneohana

YYJMSP said:


> I've had the same happen to me with phone bookings in the past, so I started making sure I clearly and repeatedly said which unit(s) to use the SOs from when making the reservation.  No problems since.
> 
> Will have to see how it works for the online bookings when I make my first SO bookings in Oct for next summer -- I'm sure they'll use the wrong one's, as I know at least one of our bookings works best if a specific combination of SOs from halves of 3 different units is used (least wasted SOs to come up with the magic weird number for 10 nights).  I bet there will be phone follow-ups to get that one right...



You wil have a choice on which options you want to use and how many from the weeks you have left and any banked options if you have them.

I like this feature, because it lockes in the reservation while you search where to pull the options from. In the past, it would take the rep a while to find options to use. By that time I would lose the reservation because it was not locked in while they were searching.


----------



## YYJMSP

oneohana said:


> You wil have a choice on which options you want to use and how many from the weeks you have left and any banked options if you have them.
> 
> I like this feature, because it lockes in the reservation while you search where to pull the options from. In the past, it would take the rep a while to find options to use. By that time I would lose the reservation because it was not locked in while they were searching.



Cool, I can't believe it actually looks useful 

Went and played with it using fake dates, and it ends up listing off all the VOIs I own, with lock-offs separated, with eligible/unused SOs, and let's you enter in how many of each you would like to use up in the reservation.  Nice! 

Good thing I tried it now, as I just noticed that I have to go cancel a pair of automatic 2015 bookings so their SOs are freed up.


----------



## ocdb8r

Can anyone comment as to whether or not inventory you cancel becomes immediately available online again?  I need to shift our reservation and we'll need 4 of the original 7 days we reserved.  I'm just wondering if I cancel if I'll be able to pick those 4 days back up right away or not?


----------



## DeniseM

ocdb8r said:


> Can anyone comment as to whether or not inventory you cancel becomes immediately available online again?  I need to shift our reservation and we'll need 4 of the original 7 days we reserved.  I'm just wondering if I cancel if I'll be able to pick those 4 days back up right away or not?



I wouldn't chance it - because they could be picked up by the wait list.  That is definitely a job for Owner Resolution Services.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Got a chance to use the on-line reservation tool again. I am quite happy. It is so nice not haven't to call at 6am in the morning and have to go thru the archaic process at OS.  Reservation completed in 30 seconds - and confirmation received at 9:01pm (PST).

I can't answer the question if a cancellation opens up immediately.  I am not sure if there is a good way to tell. I canceled and rebooked immediately when I accidentally booked the 2Bd LO vs. just the 1Bd.  I think it is somewhat safe to assume that the inventory goes back immediately since I received both confirmations and cancellation requests immediately.  The downside is if someone is before you in queue during this process, and gets the days that were released.

I am making a SVN booking for a 1Bd WKORV/N (8-month ahead in Dec) - to go along with our WKORV and WPORV stays in Aug/Sept 2015 (sabbatical time again...), and using the SOs from a prime WKV week.  I can check if the week shows as availability as I have another week at WKV that I have rented and can see WKV SVN inventory.

I will post result here.

did I say I love the on-line SVN booking? 
{but do feel sad for those nice folks at OS that will/are have a work-force reduction - my general experience with them has been pleasant - just the process sucks}


----------



## mauitraveler

DavidnRobin said:


> I have really liked the on-line booking (so far) - going to make another on tonight.
> 
> In a few weeks, I will be able to check out if on-line has a positive (or negative) affect on location priority as it is my 1st reservation made on-line (at 9PM PST - the night before phone reservations open) - interesting to see what happens.  My reservation has a time-stamp of 9:06pm PST, and I will be taken it with me.



Have been following your other post about your current stay at WKORV.  Love your pictures!  Can't wait to go back next year!  Last month you mentioned that you were going to see how the on-line booking affected the villa to which you were assigned.  Any conclusions?  Did they happen to mention where on the list for your check-in day you were?  Since you booked right at 9:00 p.m. Pacific Time, it would have been interesting to see if you were #1!  

Enjoy the rest of your week on Maui, and thanks again, for sharing your pics with us!  CJ


----------



## DeniseM

mauitraveler said:


> Since you called in right at 9:00 p.m. Pacific Time, it would have been interesting to see if you were #1!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your week on Maui, and thanks again, for sharing your pics with us!  CJ



Clarification:  He made his reservation *online* at 9:00 pm Pacific (midnight Eastern) - you can't call-in until 9:00 am Eastern the next day.


----------



## mauitraveler

DeniseM said:


> Clarification:  He made his reservation *online* at 9:00 pm Pacific (midnight Eastern) - you can't call-in until 9:00 am Eastern the next day.



Hi Denise,

Sorry, had too big of a lunch and I'm not thinking clearly.  Meant "booked", not "called".  Thanks for catching that!  (I'm especially interested too, because we booked on-line for a ressie for next April at exactly 12 months out, and I want to see how high a floor we get.  We've never been above the 4th floor!)  CJ


----------



## DavidnRobin

mauitraveler said:


> Have been following your other post about your current stay at WKORV.  Love your pictures!  Can't wait to go back next year!  Last month you mentioned that you were going to see how the on-line booking affected the villa to which you were assigned.  Any conclusions?  Did they happen to mention where on the list for your check-in day you were?  Since you booked right at 9:00 p.m. Pacific Time, it would have been interesting to see if you were #1!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your week on Maui, and thanks again, for sharing your pics with us!  CJ



Almost forgot - Sorry, it turns out that the WKORV reservation was made calling in at 6AM PST and not on-line (on-line must not have been available yet).  However, we ended up in what I consider the best villa at WKORV (if not the entire system... imnsho ) - so I considered it #1.

I did have a short conversation with the Elite Front Desk guy at check-in.  I didn't ask about my position (as I was trying no too cheer out loud...).  However, he was indicating that initially there was some issue with the on-line check-in and some arriving guests were not happy.  I can't recall the specific details.  We also discussed that SVN and II exchangers are always clamoring in get OF - especially the 5*/PFL folks.


----------



## mauitraveler

DavidnRobin said:


> Almost forgot - Sorry, it turns out that the WKORV reservation was made calling in at 6AM PST and not on-line (on-line must not have been available yet).  However, we ended up in what I consider the best villa at WKORV (if not the entire system... imnsho ) - so I considered it #1.
> 
> I did have a short conversation with the Elite Front Desk guy at check-in.  I didn't ask about my position (as I was trying no too cheer out loud...).  However, he was indicating that initially there was some issue with the on-line check-in and some arriving guests were not happy.  I can't recall the specific details.  We also discussed that SVN and II exchangers are always clamoring in get OF - especially the 5*/PFL folks.



Dave,

Interesting observation by the Elite Front Desk guy, and it was very wise of you "not to cheer too loud…"!  Hopefully, whatever the initial issues were, they'll soon be ironed out.  Maybe we'll get lucky and be assigned to the 5th or 6th floor.  Thanks for the follow-up!  CJ


----------

